# Allez 2015



## Gambler72 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi there. Totally new to cycling so forgive me if I'm being stupid. Bought a specialized allez 2015 4weeks ago. Got my saddle height perfect finally but the problem is when I'm holding the handlebars my arms are totally straight with no slight bend in them like there should be. After a few miles my elbows start to ache because my arms are locked out. Want to higher my handlebars but there's spacers on the bottom and none on top so it looks like it's at its highest setting already. Is that right? Would I have to buy a new stem to adjust the handlebar height? Any help would be much appreciated as aching elbows after a ride are doing my head in.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I would think (and hope) that any dealer that sells bikes in this class would at least offer a rudimentary fitting. Is that no the case in this instance?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

You definitely need to shorten the reach, but I'd hold off with adding spacers, or getting a sharply up-angled stem, to raise the bars until you get some more miles under your belt.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Based on your description, I'd say that there is definitely a fit issue, but it is impossible to really help without more info? What's your height? What size bike? How flexible are you? pics? Did the shop fit you at all?


----------



## Gambler72 (Jun 28, 2015)

It's a 56 cm frame and I'm 5ft 11. The shop staff don't seem very knowledgeable to be honest as every member of staff tells you different things


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Gambler72 said:


> It's a 56 cm frame and I'm 5ft 11. The shop staff don't seem very knowledgeable to be honest as every member of staff tells you different things


That's pretty messed up considering you just gave them some nice business. Like Rich said, there seem to be a lot of variables at play here and the fit (or lack thereof) is at the heart of it. My best advice would be to find some place nearby that offers competent fitting services and pay the money to have one done properly. Considering the investment you've made in the bike, it makes sense and your body will thank you for it.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Given your height, I'd say that a 56 is probably the correct size for you, although there are more variables that go into other than just height. 

There are a number of scenarios that could be at play here.

1. It is entirely possible that the fit is simply wrong, especially if you feel like the people at the shop you purchased from are giving you conflicting advice.

2. I think, that at your height, you're probably at the upper end of the spectrum for a 56, so the reach should be ok... So if you're saying that it feels too far, it may simply be a case of not being used to the riding position of a road bike. You said you're new to cycling, so perhaps your core is not doing as much of the support as it should and you're trying to hold yourself up with your hands and arms. 

There are a few things that contribute to the fit of a bike, particular to the reach...

How is the saddle set up? is it pushed all the way back on the rails? The standard Specialized stem actually has a number of adjustments built into it. Not only can you flip it, but there should also be a sleeve inside that will you give you an additional +/- 4 degrees.

Can you post some pics of the bike?


----------



## Gambler72 (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Gambler72 (Jun 28, 2015)

Here are some pictures if my bike. My saddle is nearly all the way forward so can't do much there. Would flipping my stem over be worth a shot?


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I think a larger saddle bag would solve the problem. 

Probably need some pictures of you on the bike. A picture of the bike alone doesn't tell us much. 

You should not be changing reach by altering saddle position. Saddle position is mainly set to achieve proper relationship between you hips/knees and the pedals throughout the pedal stroke. 

Simple obvious solution - don't lock your elbows. Bend your torso just a bit more forward. 

As for physical changes to the bike: 
-Flipping the stem may make the reach feel like it is slightly less. 
-Getting shorter reach bars or a shorter stem will help decrease reach. 

But, I would ride a bit more and allow your body to get used to the position before throwing money at it. As a second choice, flip the stem.

I would also level the saddle. It looks like it is a bit nose down. While nose down appeals to rookie mentality, it also forces your body weight slightly more forward. That causes your arms to have to support that weight. That can lead to hand fatigue, numbness, or possibly it is making your arms/elbows tired faster.


----------



## kevra83 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah, you should be on a size 56 according to your height. Hmm... How much have you adjusted it since your initial fit? If they're a strictly an only specialized dealer, I think they should have someone there that have a Specialized (BG) Body Geometry fitting certification. If so, that person should definitely know how to do full complete process on a specialized pro bike fit. 

Yeah, sorry to hear about the miscommunication and service you're getting. Especially since you purchased that base model Specialized Allez from them too. It doesn't matter if it's an $800.00 road bike or an $8,000 S works road bike but they should still give you that full service. 

I can't remember what the base model degree angle is on base model Allez but if you changed the stem you should it to where you could flip the stem to where It's almost at a +10 degree angle. Plus, if you bought the bike from them they should be able to swap the stem out within same value and shouldn't charge you any additional. 

Congratulations btw on your road bike purchase. But if they can't re-adjust your fit then I'd try to find a better bike shop with a more experienced bike fitter that can get that situation sorted out. A few good pointers from a couple other replies here.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

crit_boy said:


> I think a larger saddle bag would solve the problem.
> 
> Probably need some pictures of you on the bike. A picture of the bike alone doesn't tell us much.
> 
> ...


agree completely.

That stem is definitely flipped down though. Flipping it the other way would bring the bars up and slightly closer.


----------



## Gambler72 (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the replies all. You've all been very helpful. Basically it was a combination of a few things mentioned. Basically flipping my stem, not locking my elbows and getting used to the road bike position. Keeping my suitcase saddle bag though lol. Thanks again


----------

